# Sir Vape Month End Specials



## Sir Vape (24/10/14)

Hey guys 

We have a number of specials on our site. As the day goes on we will keep you updated.

First Featured Special 



*KAYFUN LITE PLUS CLONE BRASS (GOLD)*
*R 300.00*

*Get it here: *
*http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/kayfun-lite-plus-clone-brass-gold*


----------



## Sir Vape (24/10/14)

*

*



*SIGELEI LEGEND V2*
*R 680.00*


http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/sigelei-legend-v2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/10/14)

What a great buy! Highly recommended!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (25/10/14)

*XXIX RED COPPER CLONE*

1. 1:1 Clone
2. Copper construction
3. Without 510 centre pin, so your atomizer will connect directly to the positive pole of the battery
4. Custom hybrid connection on the top, when you connect any atty to the mod it gives a hybrid look
5. Bottom spring-loaded firing switch, without lock
6. 18350 + 18500 + 18650 full set battery tubes
7. With laser engraved logo on each tube

*R395

Go get it here: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/mech-mods/products/xxix-red-copper-clone*


----------



## BooRad (25/10/14)

Sigh....I really didn't want another metal tube...Why you do this??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape (25/10/14)

Sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (26/10/14)

A simple yet stylish 1:1 clone of the famous Hades mod. This is for the big boys 



Features of 26650 Hades mod


26650 Battery Size (Batteries not incl)
Silver Plated Brass Contacts;
Top Cap is 30mm in Diameter;
Stainless Steel;
30mm (Top Cap);
Airflow Control;
Full Mechanical;
Comes with Magnetic and Spring Switch

R440

Get it here: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/mech-mods/products/26650-hades-clone


----------

